# sram Yaw chainring



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, on sram red yaw (s900 arms), can I use the same bolts as we can see on previous red model?

thank you


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

shotojs78 said:


> Hi, on sram red yaw (s900 arms), can I use the same bolts as we can see on previous red model?
> 
> thank you


Ok.... your post is confusing a bit, but, I'll give it a try.
S900 is the older- non yaw model. 
If you are looking to use Yaw chainrings on that, the answer is yes, just as long as the rings match the BCD of your spider.
The red yaw chainring may have a "hidden bolt" which can be easily popped out for use with regular chainring bolts.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Diopena1 said:


> The red yaw chainring may have a "hidden bolt" which can be easily popped out for use with regular chainring bolts.


popped out, really? and after that, we just have 4 bolts?


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, its obvious that you misunderstood... 
Sram made some of the yaw chainrings with a hidden nut per say, to be used on their new Yaw cranks, if you were to look at your chainrings, the chainring bolts are comprised of 2 pieces that screw into each other, thus, securing the chainrings in place. Sram just took one of these 2 pieces (nut or bolt), pressed it into the chainring for proprietary use. This can be popped out, for use with regular chainring bolts (as I stated), meaning you still use all 5 of your bolts.

If I may suggest for clarification you can look here:
Sram Red Yaw Non-Hidden Bolt Chainring 53T 130 BCD

read down to where it specifies that you can use the "hidden bolt" ones with Sram Exogram cranks. 

What I'm saying is that you can use them on regular cranks, you just have to get a bit creative with them. 
I use the hidden bolt ones on my Cannondale SISL cranks, all I did was remove the hidden bolt, and use my regular chainring bolts. works like a charm.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Ok great thank you


----------

